# Ideas for 35 gallon?



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Could anyone please help me choose some fish for my 35 gallon..it is recently emptied and just finished cycling, i would prefer bigger fish than neons etc. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

What are the dimensions (mainly length and width)?

It is recently emptied, as is without water or without fish? And how long did it take to cycle? If its recently emptied, then it probably hasn't had a chance to cycle. But the good news is, when you add new fish in, you can move some filter media from one of your established tanks to have an instant cycle. 

Depending on the dimensions, some of the smaller Rainbowfish might work. Dwarf Neon Rainbows are larger than Neons and more active. But, I wouldn't put them in anything less than a 3ft tank, so if yours is shorter than that, I would skip them.

You may be able to have some larger cichlids in the tank.....like a pair of larger SA Cichlids. I'll let someone else recommened certain types though.

Do you want this to be a community or something else? Tank size is going to limit you are larger fish.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im not sure what the dimensions are but ill let you no...it recently has no fish and and took just over 3 weeks to cycle. I quite like rainbows and would prefer it to be a community tank, what about a few dwarf loach's?


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

One of my favorites so far has been my swordtails, and you can find these in different colors - along with high fins which are gorgeous. I will let one of the more experienced members tell you how many though.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

you can find some nice sized oddballs. they can make awsome fish depending on what u get


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Dwarf Chain Loaches  would work if you can find them. Otherwise, the only other common loach that would work is Kuhlis and you already have those.

Other Rainbowfish to consider are Pseudomugil furcatus and gertrudae.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i would suggest platys or a goldfish.the goldfish might get too big but it may depnd...


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes i do like swordtails or dwarf chain loachs....i quite like the boseman's rainbow...how about that?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

rainbows school and require alot of room. they are extremely active. i wouldnt put them in anything smaller than a 55. I have 5 in my 55 and they are always on the go..

what about a smaller cichlid tank?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok..ill remember that then. I was thinking about a shoal of platies, do they come in blue or are they dyed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

There are blue platies and they aren't dyed (the one I have isn't). Most Rainbows get too large (Boesemanis especially). If you can find the smaller blue-eyed species (Pseudomugil furcatus, gertrudae, celebes) you could have a school of those.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> There are blue platies and they aren't dyed (the one I have isn't). Most Rainbows get too large (Boesemanis especially). If you can find the smaller blue-eyed species (Pseudomugil furcatus, gertrudae, celebes) you could have a school of those.


I remember you telling me about the Boesemanis getting too big, but this website has them getting about 3", similar to the Praecox rainbows:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1053
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1059

Are they just mistaken?

What do you think of the Threadfin:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1061

Very pretty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep, they are mistaken. Boesemanis get around 5-6 inches......biiig ones. I don't trust liveaquaria on sizes or recommended tank size. 

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/mel-boes.htm
http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/Boesemani.htm (great site for Rainbows!)
That last one says they may reach 6 inches, but usually stay around 4". I've read of them hitting 5. So, I guess the range should be 4-6.  They still aren't good for a tank less than 4ft though.

Threadfins are beautiful and I always forget them! They would be good as well. They stay around 1.5-2".


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a boesamani in my 55 and he is roughly 6".


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Yep, they are mistaken. Boesemanis get around 5-6 inches......biiig ones. I don't trust liveaquaria on sizes or recommended tank size.
> 
> http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/mel-boes.htm
> http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/Boesemani.htm (great site for Rainbows!)
> ...


Good to know. I figure I just ask here also so I get the correct information before jumping into anything. Now, what about the praecox? - okay, let me go check that site you linked. - 2 - 3 inches.

I do like those threadfins too. They are gorgeous.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the threadfin aswell but u can never find them in england


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Pair of kribensis!!! I'd love to keep a pair but my tank is too small to support one. They're gorgeous.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks i think im going to go with a pair of kribensis and a few dwarf chain loaches


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I know this is not the subject but my sister has a 5 gallon tank with zebra danios in and has serious algae...would an oto catfish work?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't put an oto in a tiny tank with danios, they might stress it out. The algae is probably caused by having too many fish in a 5 gallon tank (danios really don't belong in anything smaller than a 2ft tank) and not enough waterchanges.

Also, having a pair of kribs with the dwarf chain loaches isn't a really good idea. They'll share the same territory, and if the kribs spawn, then the chain loaches will get kicked around a lot.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok thank-you


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Are oto's as messy as common plec, like always pooping.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No because they are so small. They make waste like any fish will, but not as messy as pleco's. I won't keep Oto's anymore, I have had bad luck with them and they are usually right from the wild, which I don't want to support if I can help it. It would be one thing if they survived, but they do not survive well IME. They are cute little guys though.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ill cross them off the list then and do peppered cory's clean up algae?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

No, Cories don't eat algae.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Obsidian said:


> No because they are so small. They make waste like any fish will, but not as messy as pleco's. I won't keep Oto's anymore, I have had bad luck with them and they are usually right from the wild, which I don't want to support if I can help it. It would be one thing if they survived, but they do not survive well IME. They are cute little guys though.


same here man. I lost all 5 of my oto's. They disappeared one by one..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I lost my 4 survivors in 2 separate tanks inside 2 weeks of each other. It was freaky.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

No-one can help loosing fish
I wondered...for my 35 gallon i was going to order some fish from a website and have them shipped, would it be alright?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, its ok to order online. You may want to google the site or search on forums like this one if its an actual website and just make sure people have had good luck with them. Some sites have bad shipping habits and may refund you for fish lost, but not shipping costs. 

Where were you thinking of ordering from?

Also, make sure you order fish that are suitable for your tanks, since you may have a harder time taking them to a LFS if you can't keep them....not to mention the wasted shipping costs.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well im not sure where yet but i live in england sooo...
Do you know any good websites and do fish arrive alive?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish don't always arrive alive, esp. with air travel. A good seller will refund your money or send you some more fish. Usually the deaths are the shipping company's fault. They leave them in the sun waiting for a airplane, leave the box on a porch in below cold weather. But a poor packing job can doom your fish, so be careful with first-time shippers. The closer the seller, the better chance the fish have. So seek close to home. Maybe advertise a wanted on someplace like craigslist or ask a lfs to order what you want. Do find a local or regional fish club. I don't know how many times I've overheard something like 'i can't believe you're breeding those, I just paid $100 shipping to get them from ...'.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool!!;-) I haven't got my 35 gallon anymore my nan had it and has also got a 150 gallon so she put the clown loach in that. Anyway, she wants me to help stock it up so i was thinking cherry barbs....do they breed easy and are they intelligent fish??


----------

